# good rub for an oven brisket



## smokeyjosh (Nov 10, 2010)

does anyone have a good rub recipe for an oven brisket going to cook it here in a few hours so kinda need one pretty quick and going to cook it for dinner tomorrow night 

thanks smokeyjosh


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been using Montreal Steak seasoning on all of my briskets and it has been a crowd pleaser.  I also use it on my Chucks and Top Sirloins.  It's really great on beef of any cut.


----------



## native (Nov 10, 2010)

smokeyjosh said:


> does anyone have a good rub recipe for an oven brisket going to cook it here in a few hours so kinda need one pretty quick and going to cook it for dinner tomorrow night
> 
> thanks smokeyjosh


When I first met my wife, we lived in apartments and I couldn't have a real smoker.  She cooked up some tasty oven brisket for me on several occasions.  Try this link for some ideas: http://www.colgin.com/public/recipesbrowse2.aspx


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2010)

You have plenty of time just throw it in the smoker now. I like to use Old bay seasonings. It has alot of really good spices and has a little kick too.


----------



## smokeyjosh (Nov 10, 2010)

i would but no wood :( and going to be busy tomorrow and won't have time to stoke the fire I would prefer the smoker but don't have the time or money to go buy wood :(


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 13, 2010)

What spices do you have to work with? It appears that cost is a major factor. Canadian Steak seasoning ground up makes a fine base rub. Try mixing together different spices you have on hand and just keep tasting it until you get something you like. Or just go with layers of spices sprinkled on the brisket. No need to be fancy or go into expense.


----------



## eman (Nov 13, 2010)

Onion powder , garlic powder, cracked black pepper and salt if ya use it.

 That's all i put on my brisket.


----------



## mikew (Nov 20, 2010)

eman said:


> Onion powder , garlic powder, cracked black pepper and salt if ya use it.
> 
> That's all i put on my brisket.


From steaks to briskets, this is the best.


----------

